# Safety Tip of the Day...This is FUNNY!



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Ensure your flammable shot is in your mouth, not on the side of your face when lit! :r


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Eventually, you would think, all the stupid people would die from their stupidity, and we could purge their DNA from the gene pool!!

What is it Forrest said?? Stupid is as stupid does?


----------



## sparkygreen (Apr 10, 2007)

Seen a video like that one before...its all fun and games until a dumbass decides to play too


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Very funny video.:tu


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Ah, the classics never die! The part where he breathes out the fireball is priceless!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Eventually, you would think, all the stupid people would die from their stupidity, and we could purge their DNA from the gene pool!!
> 
> What is it Forrest said?? Stupid is as stupid does?


The gene pool needs a little more clorine:r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

You have to wonder how many branches are on his family tree.:ss


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

That's sad...great example of alcohol abuse.:tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

:tpd: argh, had a flaming ladel try to get one over on me like that but never a shot glass

so drunk he missed his mouth


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't understand why someone would want to do that.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I don't understand why someone would want to do that.


That is awesome!

We use to do stuff like that in college. It's funny at the time and if no one gets hurt than it's all good. I wonder what happened to that guy? Probably not much...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Eventually, you would think, all the stupid people would die from their stupidity, and we could purge their DNA from the gene pool!!


The problem is that they are hooking up with other drunk idiots in college and continuing the legacy.



Hoplophile said:


> Ah, the classics never die! The part where he breathes out the fireball is priceless!


Reminded me of the commercial for the DQ Flamethrower burger. :r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

:r 
Love that clip. For some reason it reminds me of the "stupid ninja" video.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I hate to admit it, but I set my beard on fire with Yukon Jack about 20 years ago when I was just a young lad. It was the last time I did a flaming shot.
:al


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

Hoplophile said:


> Ah, the classics never die! The part where he breathes out the fireball is priceless!


Yup, my favorite too. I would like to see the video, I bet the audio is great too.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, I can admit it. Some of my frat brothers have done that.:ss


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

That is the reason I don't light anything on fire and then drink it. That and if you can lit it on fire how can we think it is good for the body if we drink it.......Well just one wont hurt :al


----------

